# planting



## metmop (Mar 9, 2013)

Ok I am planning on planting my aquarium, I was looking at the selection at the local store and comparing it to what I have.... I have a 65 gallon deep set. the tank is 36 inches wide 24 inches tall (with substrate about 21 inches of solid water) I have 36 inch T5 daylight 10K and eidictic light bulb in a two bulb fixture mounted on the tank. THese are on a 12 hour timer. With that being said I would probably classify this as low light... maybe moderate at shallower depths. Looking over what was available and the set up I have I was thinkin of these possibilites. In case it makes any diffierence this tank will be a community tank with school fish. I was thinkin about 20 or so platys/ tetras/ danios. I may switch out the one bulb to two 10k daylight but not going to run C02

The plants I was looking at are 

Anacharis
Anubias
Java Fern
Green Cabomba

I was thinking 2 or 3 of them....

Since I am new to fish, aquariums, and plants any help/advice would be appreciated.


----------



## DarwinAhoy (Mar 13, 2013)

10000K is a bit high for plants. Not that it can't work, but it's not really aesthetic, and a bit out of the useful range. 6700K is my personal favorite (use it on everything from aquatic plants to carnivorous plants and orchids) though some of my customers prefer 8000K, which is generally at the max of the range I usually recommend.

Otherwise, the plants you picked are all pretty easy. Anacharis seems to either take it or leave it, so your mileage may vary with it. Java fern and Anubias are both epiphytes that will prefer to grow on a surface than in the substrate, so depending on how much wood/decor you have to tie them to, you may want to keep it to one or the other. You might also want to look at some shorter plants for the front of the tank, like Cryptocoryne species.


----------



## PeriVitton (May 25, 2013)

Hey Met, have you successfully planted your aquarium or still it's in progress. I am eager to see which type of plants you choose finally and how they are looking.


----------

